# Can you get a tiel high?



## Zenna

o-o im not trying or anything. XD im just curious o-o is there any way to do that? o-o I know its a stupid question and i wouldnt ever think of doing that to my tiel! like i said before, just curious  soo yeah, anyone know? o-o


----------



## roxy culver

Its probably like getting a dog drunk (which some people do) and probably isn't very good for the bird. Think about how it affects you and you're a big person, they're so small.


----------



## Zenna

Ahaha yeah thats what i thought. my dogs an alcoholic XD we only let her drink @ all on special occasions when shes being super cute  I know its wrong, but still. and alright that just means my brothers not allowed to play with my tiel anymore


----------



## Renae

A friend of mine has a Cockatiel that she sold to a stupid boy and he was constantly getting the Cockatiel high, more so for a laugh (the Cockatiel falling off the perch, acting drunk, etc), and this happened for quite a long time, she got the Cockatiel back from him after she found out what he was doing, and it was surprising that the bird lived. But this same Cockatiel is now petrified of people and cage bound, not surprising.


----------



## Zenna

awwee </3 yeah mines not allowed. Can they get high just by being able to smell it off ur clothes? If so my brothers not allowed to touch my bird ever again >< i dont wanna hurt my bby <3


----------



## casualrepartee

it may be cute or funny, but its not like researchers are testing this sort of thing. A very small amount of anything (see: avacado for a tiel) can kill it quickly. Chocolate for dogs. How sad it would be to wake up after smoking up and passing out to your tiel passing away


----------



## Virtue

Yes, but marijuana smoke will kill them so make sure you: take a shower, change all your clothing before you handle it. Any smoke will irritate their skin and nasal passage.


Sent from my  iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virtue

Solace. said:


> A friend of mine has a Cockatiel that she sold to a stupid boy and he was constantly getting the Cockatiel high, more so for a laugh (the Cockatiel falling off the perch, acting drunk, etc), and this happened for quite a long time, she got the Cockatiel back from him after she found out what he was doing, and it was surprising that the bird lived. But this same Cockatiel is now petrified of people and cage bound, not surprising.


Sigh...wow this made me sad and angry at the same time...ppl messing with a weaker soul that can't defend itself...I'd love a minute with that kid alone.


Sent from my  iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casualrepartee

@virtue -- totally with you. Deserves to be caged and tortured as well.


----------



## Zenna

Alrightt thanks guys  Now i know not to let my brother play with him at all >< Or to change my clothes & shower if im gna be a bad kid for a night X_X I'd never wanna harm my baby. ><


----------



## Woodstock

@Virtue. I couldn't agree more.

How we treat animals says a lot about ourselves.


----------



## Conurekidd

Any no circumstance would I ever jeopardize my animals life's. (dogs cats birds fish)
But smoke period will harm and can kill your bird. Not just marijuana. 
And no the smell does not do anything. I'm California patient and I do medicate my self before bed. (I have seviour insomnia) I would never medicate around the animals ever oviously. But cannabis has never and never will kill anyone. Nor the smell lol. 

Oh and that story of the "high" bird is discuscting. That person shouldnt even own or touch an animal people that abuse this substance **** me off!! It makes it a joke to use it. Even for medicinal use. Call me "pot" head which is a dumb terminology. But I'm no pill fiend because of it. I have a job and go to school part time. And I'm proud


----------



## devilangel09

ive known a tiel that got addicted to nicotine through nibbling on tabacco and the bird when mad for it and started attacking feet and flew at peoples faces attacking them since it wasnt allowed to have any.


----------



## MeanneyFids

my tiel tsuka has problems from cigarrette smoke in his old him and god knows what else. they were heavy, heavy chain smokers. so bad he REEKED of smoke. it took 8 full drenching showers to get rid of the smell. and now he has respiratory problems from it. too much activity and he wheezes, he pants... hes more sensitive to stuff now and we gotta watch. we also suspect his molting problems are from the cigarrette smoke.

if just cigarrettes could do that, id hate to see what worse does. the lovebirds were around that stuff before we got them, but we got them before damage was done as far as i know and they were babies at the time.

best advice, dont smoke anything around pets of any kind. do what you wish away from them, but around them and you can have lifelong problems or death...


----------



## WereAllMadHere

Someone told me about a bunch of kids gettin' high and thinkin' it would be fun to get their bird high. Well this bird was caged, couldn't get out, they even left the blanket over most of the cage to "hotbox" the bird, it dropped dead.

Think of it this way, would you like to be in a cage with a giant blowing weed or any other type of smoke into your face? I don't think it would be very fun.


----------



## MeanneyFids

scary thought. i dont judge people who smoke that stuff, thats their business. i care about the well being of those who cant speak for themselves on that matter (kids, pets) thats all. 

someone we know does it and actually asked about it as they have a cat. i told them its not good to do around pets and thats why his fur was getting yellow stain (smoke stains) and they said they wont let him around them anymore  those are the people that make the difference. the ones willing to change and do the better thing for those with no voice


----------



## Zenna

lol yeah.. my dad keeps trying to take my bird out into the smokeroom when he goes for a cigarette and gets mad at me when i tell him hes not allowed in there unless its been totally aired out. then he can go play in the windows but yeah.. x-x


----------



## Annie

My Sunny always wants to taste everything that we are eating and drinking.  My dad likes the occasional beer when he's watching TV and he always puts it in a cup, and when he's not watching, Sunny would go and check it out. My dad knows now to put a cover on it but sometimes he forgets to put it back. I'm sure Sunny has tasted it a few times but I don't think he really drank any. He probably just dipped his tongue in it. He always wants to sip my coffee though so I'm very careful to keep it covered.


----------



## KateBascombe

I'm a pet groomer and we have quite a few dogs that come in that REEK of weed. No matter what we've tried we can never quite get the smell out of their coat.


----------



## Conurekidd

WereAllMadHere said:


> Someone told me about a bunch of kids gettin' high and thinkin' it would be fun to get their bird high. Well this bird was caged, couldn't get out, they even left the blanket over most of the cage to "hotbox" the bird, it dropped dead.
> 
> Think of it this way, would you like to be in a cage with a giant blowing weed or any other type of smoke into your face? I don't think it would be very fun.





That's horrable!!! That shows how delicate there sacks are. If cannabis smoke caused respiratory distress that fast to acute death. Imagine any other smoke. 
Considering cannabis smoke has 90.9% UNharmful feuims. It's the smoke itself is what's bad. Tobacco has 7 extremely harsh CHEMICALS that should kill the bird instantly. Which is scary. My mom tries to take Bella with her to her bathroom when she smokes. But I never once let her. Also we built the garage into a social room. (football baseball games, pool, entertainment). So I always medicate before bed in there. Turn the vent on and well nighty nighty lol. 
My point is that the bird suffering had to put in smoke mutiple times for him to die from cannabis smoke. Prolly was the case because kids prolly did it anytime they smoked Which is sicking to think another's suffering is humorous to some people. Birds don't know what "being high" is. Pot CAN under the wrong mind set cause seviour anxiety to heart pampations (if I said that right) and in smaller creatures a heart attack. It may be safe for us to consume. Be NEVER an animal!!! That's sad


----------



## Zenna

Yeah some of the storys ive heard are just horrible. >< i cant belive people would do that to their animals =/ People like that shouldnt own animals ><


----------



## StonedBarbie

Virtue said:


> Yes, but marijuana smoke will kill them so make sure you: take a shower, change all your clothing before you handle it. Any smoke will irritate their skin and nasal passage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my  iPhone using Tapatalk


Marijuana smoke does not kill cockatiels or any other bird. Your comment made me laugh hysterically


----------

